# Hi Everyone!!!



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, sorry I haven't posted in a while! Things are busy... but good. Still camping, hanging out on forums when time permits (usually via smart phone). We're in the middle of the 3rd season with our TT. We obviously got one that we like because we've kept it longer than a year....









Late June/July was a trip to Acadia in Maine. The debate now is next year.... Should we do Oregon and Washington St., or should we visit our northern neighbors and Banff N.P.

Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Come see us in Washington State, I am sure we could gather/rally our fellow WA Outbackers at a great location!!! Go WEST! You gotta fill that colorless western void on the map!!!









S


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The choice is fairly clear....take a look at your signature file and look for the few remaining states you have not camped in.	.....see ya in Oregon next summer!!! Yea!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I would like to recommend you come and see why we say, "the stars at night are big and bright..." Would be glad to host you at one of our many state parks.


----------

